# money help!?



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

as some off you know im looking at getting a replacement for my celica. i have 1k saved up and am wanting to spend a further 5k. im hoping i can get this on finance over 3 years. apox 150pm. which i can easily afford. i still own 2 k on my dads credit card for the celica i can sell the celica for around that on a PX and pay it off no problem. i have my own credit card with just under 1k on it limit is 1.5k my problem is. do you still thnink ill be able to get finance for the 5k with me having this 1k on a a card? 



thanks


tom


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have no idea weather you would or wouldnt be able to, gotta say though, not entirely sure it sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you really need a replacement? I certaintly wouldnt want to be borowing more money to buy a car. I would wait until i had the money in my pocket first.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You shouldn't get any sort of finance out especially as you already owe money.


----------

